# Lowndes/Berrian



## creekhunter (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyone hunt Lowndes or Berrian County line?


----------



## Moore (Oct 30, 2012)

Southwest corner of Berrien


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

Have you been seeing anything? 

Saturday morning, I watched a nice buck chasing another deer (could not tell if the second deer was a buck or doe) in the creek. I think it was most likely a doe, as I did not hear any antler rattling or grunting. Could not get a shot off. Happened too fast.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Oct 30, 2012)

I hunt up around Nashville and over near Coochee.....I was hunting a much larger tract out near the 10 mile bay...but it was leased this yr. So.....I have acquired 2 smaller farms but I'm thinking one is alot better quality than the 2000acs I was hunting. I've already seen more in the 2 sittings than in 20 sittings last yr.....no bucks yet...but I have a couple on camera that are decent...but have only had them up 3 days now....I guess we'll see.


----------



## Moore (Oct 30, 2012)

Good so far. They should start chasing soon


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 3, 2012)

*Seeing anything?*

I've got my granddaughter this weekend and can't hunt. Y'all seeing anything?


----------



## Whitetailer (Nov 5, 2012)

*Hey creekhunter*

Well, according to my history on the Alapaha River property, we are in the "Rut window"  I have taken all of my mature buck from Nov. 2 to Nov 17th.  Not talking second rut.  Creek, any word of chasing or good buck taken?  Increased roadkill? 

Allbeef, how bout that new property you are on?  Any big guys walking?

I hope the long range weather forecast I see is not acccurate, as it seems it is supposed to get hot over the weekend and for a few days into the week..with three days for a good chance of rain, so that is good.  Here I go taking stock in the weather forecast , when I tell my customers to take it with a grain of salt!!!

Good luck to you all in the woods..


Whitetailer


----------



## deadbox (Nov 12, 2012)

Not to stray from the path. I am currently not in a club or lease but looking. Stuck hunting public lands. Anyone know of an opening in a local club???  If so shoot me a PM. I only bow hunt. 

Back on subject seen a small 4 point buck running a doe last weekend at grand bay. But that was the only thinks I have seen at all this year there.


----------

